# different New vid



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys well i got a different kind of video I did recently, For a school project I had to film an interview so I decided to interview a friend of mine who is a Kawasaki owner  and races Mudbogs and mud drags here in Canada and he has a bit of history so check it out


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

It's really good man A in my book.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Great editing and work in general as usual. But o god I want that brute.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

What do you use to edit your vids?


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Litmmpro (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys and I use a variety of editors to get different looks, adobe Premium to FC studios and I movie pretty much have them all depending on the look i am trying to get i will use a different editor. The trick isn't so much in the editor its in the filming tho so I am learning a lot about that in school right now so expect some more videos I got a few planned out for some winter riding so keep in touch


----------

